# results not cancer but castlemans diease :$



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

so yes of course I just cant have one issue sorted without having another added on top. turns out my lymph node is because I have a rare diease called castlemans diease now to go see a haematologist ffs


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ouhff. I'm sorry, Shorty. But you have answers....answers = progress and progress always = good.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

its so bad though I hope i have the better one more tests more scans


----------

